# marble's babiess



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

they are 5 days old in these pics. im a little confused about their markings.. the dad is broken chocolate and the mom is either broken blue or variegated blue tan. however, not all the babies are marked. and NONE look even close to marbles markings. they are all solid white patches. and there are some that have no markings. is this possible? oh and there are 2 runts in the litter. but im not going to cull them (yet. if i do that is) because i want to see how runts develop. here are pics

mom:









dad:









babies:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww lush! Congrats  xx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a lotta babies! congrats!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

well she decided to eat the pink eyed runt so ive got 13 babies left. and still confused about the lack of markings on some :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd guess you have PEW's, as the eyes look kind of light through the skin. And a couple look like they have markings of some lighter color with dark eyes.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats.
Some look like PEW to me as well.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya they looked pew to me too. im just confused about the dark ones with no markings..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the gene for varigated is W/w and daddy looks like a normal piebald to me, so his genes will be s/s

Different white genes, one of which is dominant, the other recessive, could explain the lack of markings on some babies. 

W xx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

so is she just a really "poor" variegated? but shouldnt at least one baby be variegated too? or do i just have bad luck with probablity? now i'll bet none will be tan. that would fit in with my luck haha :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You know, those lightly marked ones could be variegated, it's just so hard to say; a day or three will no doubt reveal all. And, yes, the waiting is maddening!! Waiting for the doe to show, waiting for the doe to deliver, waiting for the fur to come...isn't it exciting?!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She does look like a poor varigated to me, the blaze and banded markings on her are quite common for the W gene, or so i've been told


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha it is exciting seeing them change and stuff but it is also maddening! especially for an impatient person like me! im actually kinda disappointed with this litter. there is only one broken black baby and im almost positive its a boy. i was hoping for more than that. im thinking i will either breed siblings together from this litter or breed the mom to one of the broken boys. not sure yet. well i guess i'll just see how things go in the next few days with this litter


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Waiting takes forever!!! I have a mouse I thought would have dropped by now, but instead she keeps getting fatter and fatter. Forget swallowing a golf ball; I think she ate a soft ball!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Be aware that if she *is* marked using the W gene, and the babies she had are marked because of the W gene, that breeding two mice together that have the W gene is very risky, because homozygous W (W/W) is lethal.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya i know about that but 6thanks for the warning  . maybe i will just breed her back to the same male again. i really want some broken black tan girls! i wish the only broken black baby wasnt a boy  . but like i said im almost positive it is


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's amazing how two litters from the same pair can be so different. It might work for you. Maybe. At least, they'd be mousies, and that's good by me!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I breed an argente doe with a broken black buck. The first litter had two argentes, one agouti, and one light creamy color. The second little had three argentes, a black, and an agouti, and all were belted. Sometimes you just never know.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha ya thats true. especially with pet store mice. you never know what they are carrying!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

well now im even more disappointed with this litter.. i believe all are boys except 2 or 3..  . and all the spotted ones are boys. one does look variegated though. i culled 3 of the white ones. the one i left was clearly not PEW so i kept her. i think the other girls are solid chocolates. or maybe it was one chocolate and one black. i dont remember haha. a few look like they will be tan. i can see a line of demarcation on some of their chin areas. sadly the broken black boy doesnt seem to be a tan. well when they are just about to open their eyes i will probably cull all boys except one. not sure which one yet. i'd like to keep a tan. or maybe the broken black boy. anyway here are pictures:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, know what it's like to breed and get nothing like you want. Happened the first couple times I bred broken and selfs together, before I knew broken was recessive. Now I just keep waiting for my test breedings to give birth. I know it's only three weeks, and about 5-9 days extra to look at color, but... yeah, the days drag.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

its a really long wait! haha even if it is about 4 weeks. still a long time. im wondering if i should cull this entire litter since none of the babies will benefit me. im not sure though


----------

